# Plesk 11.0.9 legt die Hosts komisch an..



## NetBull (20. Januar 2014)

Moin, 

da mir klar geworden ist das es noch was dauert bis ich meinen LINUX Server ohne Plesk administriere, werde ich wohl noch was damit leben müssen. Und so habe ich ein kleines Problem: 

Früher in einer älteren Version, legte Plesk mir klare Strukturen an: 

```
/var
/www
	/vhosts
		/www
			/domain1.de
				# webcontent for this domain
			/domain2.de
				# webcontent for this domain
			/domain2.de
				# webcontent for this domain
```

Jetzt unter der aktuellen Version, machts komische Strukturen die Nervig sind. 
Denn die Domänen liefen nun alle unter der Domäne des Kunden der Hauptdomäne!
Ausser die für andere Kunden, die sind richtig angelegt. Ich möchte ungerne falsche Kunden/Eigentümerdaten anlegen. 

```
/var
	/www
		/vhosts			
			/domain1.de
				/www
					/domain1.de
						# here is the real content of the domain1 and it is working
					/domain2.de
						# same as former domain
					/domain3.de
						# same as former domains
					#etc for all my domains
			/domain2.de
				# contains some web content, but not the one displayed when domains gets called by http
				# copied the content to my lokal web server and it is a kind of template, displayed if a new domain gets created
			/domain3.de
				# same as former domain
			/domain4.de
				# same as former domains
			#etc for all my domains
```
Das nervt, weil ich die Domänen des "Kunden" meiner Hauptomäne nur über den ftp user der Hauptdomäne bekomme. 

Weis jemand wo man das einstellen kann? 
Unter PLESK 11.0.9.x? Nicht in der Konsole (weils PLESK zerhaut würde)!
Hab echt schon Stunden mit der Suche verbracht. 

LG deAndro


----------

